# 2 Cylinder Angry Pig Head Prop



## BlackForestHaunt (Oct 13, 2013)

Hi everyone, so I have ordered two cylinders for a pig prop I hope to complete. Here's some info on it and I have a few questions.

It is just the head of a pig, about 3'x3'x3' or within those dimensions, and will hopefully come out from under a table while thrashing it's head back and forth. I have order a 18in cylinder and a 4in cylinder to hopefully complete this, but do not know exactly how I want to do it. 

A few options would be top mounting the whole rig and somehow doing a roller/slider system. Another would be to have it physically roll on the ground.

If anyone has anything they can help me with on this, that would be great. Even any props that are already made that have a mech like this, that would be great as well, please provide a link or image if you can. The main problem I am having is trying to figure out the mech, so that's what I need the most help on. Any help is appreciated!

Thanks!
Tyler M.


----------



## DarkOne (Oct 16, 2012)

What about a scissor mech with the thrasher cylinder mounted on the end?


----------



## BlackForestHaunt (Oct 13, 2013)

That's actually something I haven't thought about yet, but i've always been scared of scissor mechs, because I would be building one myself and I feel that would get problematic with it lining up and/or snagging. 

Any tutorials and places I could go to build one or buy one cheap? 

Thanks
Tyler
Black Forest


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

This is a fairly straightforward slider rig - 



I built one for a new prop and it works very well.


----------



## DarkOne (Oct 16, 2012)

Youtube usually is a good place to start on how to build almost anything


----------

